# Been gone for a while.  Bring me up to date.



## KawaiiChrisChan (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been gone a couple months and it looks like a lot has changed.  First the Cwcki was down for a while and now there's a new forum.  Whats this about loveshy forums and more A-Logers than usual?  Anyone care to bring me up to speed?


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 26, 2013)

Things are uh...pretty cool these days.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 26, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> I've been gone a couple months and it looks like a lot has changed.  First the Cwcki was down for a while and now there's a new forum.  Whats this about loveshy forums and more A-Logers than usual?  Anyone care to bring me up to speed?



We decided to turn this into a loveshy forum.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 26, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> I've been gone a couple months and it looks like a lot has changed.  First the Cwcki was down for a while and now there's a new forum.  Whats this about loveshy forums and more A-Logers than usual?  Anyone care to bring me up to speed?



No, in truth, two forums got taken down due to alleged Terms of Service violations that were reported to the hosts.  On the second of those some drama happened and a handful of people you would probably remember, including a mod, got banned.  Then there was another very short lived forum and now here we are, immune from TOSing.


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> KawaiiChrisChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not immune to loveshy spies. Oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 26, 2013)

"Fuck Off Fuck-face" that about sums it up


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (Feb 26, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.  Sounds like a party.  What exactly does loveshy have against the forum?


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> Wow.  Sounds like a party.  What exactly does loveshy have against the forum?


We've been making fun of them. Somehow, they found out, got all pissy and managed to get a mole in.


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (Feb 27, 2013)

Well shoot, looks like im going to have to make ten posts just to see the details...  No prob i guess.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> Well shoot, looks like im going to have to make ten posts just to see the details...  No prob i guess.


Oh, right, forgot about that. Well, when you can see it, be prepared for 24 pages of pure misogynistic, idiotic douchebaggery.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 27, 2013)

Missed your avatar. So kawaii. :3


----------



## Null (Feb 27, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> Well shoot, looks like im going to have to make ten posts just to see the details...  No prob i guess.


Took you out of the NRU group because I know you.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Feb 27, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> KawaiiChrisChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NRU?


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 27, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



National Rifle Uhsociation


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 27, 2013)

After finally breaking our security codes, Chris led an entire legion of Manchild type Bronies and Loveshy insurgents to our door, using the chaos caused by interboard dramaz to disguise his presence. When he finally struck, he wiped out the admins within seconds. We lost contact with the mods in the hours after that, and by then it was too late to run or call for backup. Soon we were almost entirely overrun and most of the survivors were forced to barricade ourselves within the "What If" section to avoid death by greasy buggery at the hoof covered hands of our attackers, and the rest having fled into the void of the internet to found a new board. We received no more word of them after that and can only conclude they were devoured as they fled.

Within hours we were forced to resort to cannibalism to survive, and by the end of the first day the last hundred board members had been wittled down to 3 in an orgy of carnage and barbequed spergs. Bungholio was the last to be devoured after he volunteered himself to escape the nightmares of what he had been forced to do to escape the monsters sniffing just outside our subforum. In the end, only myself, a sock of Jcrowley Pardew, Catparty, Null, Saney, Holdek and Saito remained alive while the howls of hateful manchildren searching for our refuge filled our ears and drove us ever more insane with every passing hour.

Somehow we recieved word that Compy had survived the Mod purge and had repaired the time machine to send us back to the original board setting, and we were able to slip away after rubbing ourselves with Chris's feces encrusted underwear to blend in, and using Jcrowley as bait, but then we were discovered by Fschmit, and I was seperated from the rest of the survivors as they fled into the time machine. After weeks of soul crushing, spine crumbling, sphincter shattering sodomy from Chris and his soldiers, I finally was able to crawl away into the time machine as they lay slumbering contentfully, and finally escaped back to the board as it once was.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> After finally breaking our security codes, Chris led an entire legion of Manchild type Bronies and Loveshy insurgents to our door, using the chaos caused by interboard dramaz to disguise his presence. When he finally struck, he wiped out the admins within seconds. We lost contact with the mods in the hours after that, and by then it was too late to run or call for backup. Soon we were almost entirely overrun and most of the survivors were forced to barricade ourselves within the "What If" section to avoid death by greasy buggery at the hoof covered MANOS of our attackers, and the rest having fled into the void of the internet to found a new board. We received no more word of them after that and can only conclude they were devoured as they fled.
> 
> Within hours we were forced to resort to cannibalism to survive, and by the end of the first day the last hundred board members had been wittled down to 3 in an orgy of carnage and barbequed spergs. Bungholio was the last to be devoured after he volunteered himself to escape the nightmares of what he had been forced to do to escape the monsters sniffing just outside our subforum. In the end, only myself, a sock of Jcrowley Pardew, Catparty, Null, Saney, Holdek and Saito remained alive while the howls of hateful manchildren searching for our refuge filled our ears and drove us ever more insane with every passing hour.
> 
> Somehow we recieved word that Compy had survived the Mod purge and had repaired the time machine to send us back to the original board setting, and we were able to slip away after rubbing ourselves with Chris's feces encrusted underwear to blend in, and using Jcrowley as bait, but then we were discovered by Fschmit, and I was seperated from the rest of the survivors as they fled into the time machine. After weeks of soul crushing, spine crumbling, sphincter shattering sodomy from Chris and his soldiers, I finally was able to crawl away into the time machine as they lay slumbering contentfully, and finally escaped back to the board as it once was.


...God, you're awesome.


----------



## onetwothreefour (Feb 27, 2013)

The drama that went on in the last forum was pretty fucking funny to watch to be fair. Pain in the neck for the mods and everyone else involved, but as an impartial observer, I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Feb 27, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Judge Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This needs to be made into a movie.


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (Feb 27, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> KawaiiChrisChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Null!  Glad to see people remember me.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 27, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I could forget that avatar


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (Feb 27, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> After finally breaking our security codes, Chris led an entire legion of Manchild type Bronies and Loveshy insurgents to our door, using the chaos caused by interboard dramaz to disguise his presence. When he finally struck, he wiped out the admins within seconds. We lost contact with the mods in the hours after that, and by then it was too late to run or call for backup. Soon we were almost entirely overrun and most of the survivors were forced to barricade ourselves within the "What If" section to avoid death by greasy buggery at the hoof covered MANOS of our attackers, and the rest having fled into the void of the internet to found a new board. We received no more word of them after that and can only conclude they were devoured as they fled.
> 
> Within hours we were forced to resort to cannibalism to survive, and by the end of the first day the last hundred board members had been wittled down to 3 in an orgy of carnage and barbequed spergs. Bungholio was the last to be devoured after he volunteered himself to escape the nightmares of what he had been forced to do to escape the monsters sniffing just outside our subforum. In the end, only myself, a sock of Jcrowley Pardew, Catparty, Null, Saney, Holdek and Saito remained alive while the howls of hateful manchildren searching for our refuge filled our ears and drove us ever more insane with every passing hour.
> 
> Somehow we recieved word that Compy had survived the Mod purge and had repaired the time machine to send us back to the original board setting, and we were able to slip away after rubbing ourselves with Chris's feces encrusted underwear to blend in, and using Jcrowley as bait, but then we were discovered by Fschmit, and I was seperated from the rest of the survivors as they fled into the time machine. After weeks of soul crushing, spine crumbling, sphincter shattering sodomy from Chris and his soldiers, I finally was able to crawl away into the time machine as they lay slumbering contentfully, and finally escaped back to the board as it once was.


Please tell me Hulk Hogan made it...   

And what of Mew?


----------



## spaps (Feb 27, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> Judge Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killed by terminators.

Naw, she was banned after the spergcityzone incident.


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 27, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> Please tell me Hulk Hogan made it...
> 
> And what of Mew?



He's still here, brother!

Mew was banned.


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (Feb 27, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> KawaiiChrisChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned?!  What did she do?


----------



## Null (Feb 27, 2013)

Raged over the banning of the other users


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (Feb 27, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Raged over the banning of the other users


Damn...  So unfortunate.  I'm gone for barely two months, and the forums go to hell and back.


----------



## Null (Feb 27, 2013)

I dunno. I wanted to let the bans clear to give everyone a fresh state but champ didn't want to. Things have been really peaceful on the forums all month though. I've been able to respond to problems instantly.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 27, 2013)

Hulk... there isnt even a word that describes what he...._it_ did to hogan. I can only guess that in attacking our forums, Chris and his army unearthed something far older and darker than any of the diseased perverts he brought.

 We first became aware of it when a few of us (myself, Champ, Rowsdower, Cyan and Hulk) were trying hold back the autistic tide from taking out the Gay-Bar subforum. As we started loading crates of old PS1 games and Sega Genesis boxes in front of the doors we heard them screaming outside. At first we thought it was another mass tard rage event, but then we heard something else. A shrill, droning buzz of shrieking static began to drown out the loveshy voices, even as they grew louder and more terrified themselves, and the sound grew we had to fill our ears with used jizz tissues to drown it out. 

I dont know how much time went by as we cowered behind the crates of nostalgic games, it could have only been a few minutes, but when we opened our eyes and took the sticky tissues out our ears there was complete silence. There was not a single voice from outside the subforum, nor even the dull sounds of combat and carnage from the rest of the distant forums. It was as if something had cut us off entirely from the rest of reality. Then we did the worst thing we could have done. I still dont know why we did it, we had already seen so much death and sodomy based atrocity that day we should have just laid low until whatever... _it_ was passed on. But instead we decided to find out just what was happening.

We lifted the barricades and opened the doors to the general forum

The dull light cast from the flames of the burning Sonichu forums had gone. The only light that remained was cast from our video camera's inbuilt torch. The loveshys were gone... mostly. I can only guess from the amount of blood that was soaking through every inch of the forum that something had attacked them, and that whatever he did had not just caused them to haemorage everything in their veins onto the floor, but had done so to hundreds of them in barely a few minutes. Our curiosity quickly replaced by fear we set off towards the board index, only now starting to hear quiet... scratchings from behind us. 

We reached the entrance to the board index only to discover something had completely separated us from the rest of the cwcki. Worse still, Cyan had disappeared. We thought maybe she had gone to find the other board index icon, but then we heard her screams echo down the pitch black hallway. I still don't quite know what _it_ did to those _it_ took during that time, but it was worse than any hell I could imagine even after witnessing the loveshy assault. Our attempt to rescue her merely resulted in Champ and Rowsdower being dragged into the darkness, shieking like dying pigs in that damn inhuman shriek we had heard the loveshys spew earlier. Still we were unable to see _it_, not yet.

Only Hulk and I remained. By that point we had resolved to simply detonate the deleted topic tanks and blow the whole damned charnel house to hell, and I don't know how, but somehow we succeeded. As we prepared to blow up the forum however, I heard saw the _thing_ in the dark behind him... I still cant even describe what _it _did to him, what kind of torment and suffering hulk was put through before he too was "taken" by the entity. I could not move, i could not talk, I could do nothing but watch. But somehow, as Hulk was taken, _its_ hold on me faltered ever so slightly. Maybe _it_ was just enjoying the moment, and I was able to activate the detonator button in my hand. As I did so, it turned to face me. _It _was so...thin, and tall, and _it's face_.... then the tanks detonated and the world vanished in a burst of white light

I awoke in the board index. I dont know how I got there or how I had survived the explosions. But it did not matter. The thing was now gone, trapped alone on the old general forum. I was safe.

I was safe.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Feb 27, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Hulk... there isnt even a word that describes what he...._it_ did to hogan. I can only guess that in attacking our forums, Chris and his army unearthed something far older and darker than any of the diseased perverts he brought.
> 
> We first became aware of it when a few of us (myself, Champ, Rowsdower, Cyan and Hulk) were trying hold back the autistic tide from taking out the Gay-Bar subforum. As we started loading crates of old PS1 games and Sega Genesis boxes in front of the doors we heard them screaming outside. At first we thought it was another mass tard rage event, but then we heard something else. A shrill, droning buzz of shrieking static began to drown out the loveshy voices, even as they grew louder and more terrified themselves, and the sound grew we had to fill our ears with used jizz tissues to drown it out.
> 
> ...



Jesus man... You should write a book. I'm serious. This is awesome.


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (Feb 27, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Hulk... there isnt even a word that describes what he...._it_ did to hogan. I can only guess that in attacking our forums, Chris and his army unearthed something far older and darker than any of the diseased perverts he brought.
> 
> We first became aware of it when a few of us (myself, Champ, Rowsdower, Cyan and Hulk) were trying hold back the autistic tide from taking out the Gay-Bar subforum. As we started loading crates of old PS1 games and Sega Genesis boxes in front of the doors we heard them screaming outside. At first we thought it was another mass tard rage event, but then we heard something else. A shrill, droning buzz of shrieking static began to drown out the loveshy voices, even as they grew louder and more terrified themselves, and the sound grew we had to fill our ears with used jizz tissues to drown it out.
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm reading the Deer Hunter, or Platoon.  All of my internetz to you Judge!


----------



## CatParty (Feb 27, 2013)

his installments are quote of the day


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you all for the compliments  For some reason im in a creative writey mood this week.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 27, 2013)

Good stories, Holden.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the compliments  For some reason im in a creative writey mood this week.


I'd pay just to see more of your stories.


----------



## spaps (Feb 27, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the compliments  For some reason im in a creative writey mood this week.


Are you an author? Regardless, you should write a book.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 27, 2013)

^ I hope to be one day after I get myself a steady job after university, and have been writing (or at least attempting to write) mini stories since I was 9. I actually found the printed off copy of my first ever story, a dino-crisis rip off titled (i shit you not) "Dinosaurs, Terror, and Evil" that still read better than any given uwe boll movie, and have planned out some stories to build on If I ever get round to writing a fully fledged novel

As for more stories here, so long as my true loyal fanbase does not cause me any unnecessary stress, and not drain my creativity, I will try to release more Soni... stories as soon as I am able (or at least until I have worked out my CWCville zombie apocalypse mini-story in my mind)


----------



## DV 259 (Feb 27, 2013)

Can we have a "Storytime with Judge Holden" thread?  Can we?  Can we???


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 27, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> As for more stories here, so long as my true loyal fanbase does not cause me any unnecessary stress, and not drain my creativity, I will try to release more Soni... stories as soon as I am able (or at least until I have worked out my CWCville zombie apocalypse mini-story in my mind)



remember that when someone dies for _any_ reason they come back as a zombie,not just bites.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 28, 2013)

mortal_wombat said:
			
		

> Can we have a "Storytime with Judge Holden" thread? Can we? Can we???



I see no reason why not, after the zombie story I might try and create a sticky thread somewhere in General where anyone can spew out a story if they so desire



			
				bungholio said:
			
		

> Judge Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I know my Romero (or at least I thought I did till "Survival of the Dead" came out). And yes, it will be an old school Romero style zombie story without runners (though I may do a 28 days later style spin-off in the 4-cent garbage building), though the effects on the electric hedgehog pokemon will be different depending on their abilities


----------



## LoveQuest.exe (Mar 2, 2013)

mortal_wombat said:
			
		

> Can we have a "Storytime with Judge Holden" thread?  Can we?  Can we???


Yeah, yeah! Please!! I haven't had a good chuckle while reading fanfiction-eque stories in awhile. It's amazering.


----------



## Snorlaxative (Mar 3, 2013)

Let me get this straight...the forum was making fun of loveshys, they infiltrated the forum, some members and a mod defected...an got the old board TOS'd?

That's mucho loco.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2013)

Snorlaxative said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight...the forum was making fun of loveshys, they infiltrated the forum, some members and a mod defected...an got the old board TOS'd?
> 
> That's mucho loco.


lol, no. The old forum was likely TOS'd by the people that got banned. The loveshys are on this forum trying to figure out who's on their forum quoting them saying stupid, evil shit.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 3, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> lol, no. The old forum was likely TOS'd by the people that got banned.



Is that a for sure?

Don't wanna spark any arguments, but I didn't know if we were for sure about that. If not or if so, alright


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 3, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. We had suspects, but I got confirmation that it couldn't be them. As a matter of fact, I'm still not certain on who TOS'd the first one.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Is that a for sure?


No, hence the modifier "likely". After talking to one of them I wouldn't doubt it though.


----------



## Snorlaxative (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, now I am up to speed on what happened. Shit really hit the fan. Although with all who were involved, I am not surprised.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 3, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaah.

Well, there's the gist of it. Too bad the old forums got TOSed though, there were some swell Q&As.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 3, 2013)

It was a publicity stunt to speed up the process of getting a non-Forumer site. Maybe.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> It was a publicity stunt to speed up the process of getting a non-Forumer site. Maybe.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 4, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Snorlaxative said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we had gotten pwned by the loveshys...that would be just too embarrassing to handle.



			
				Niachu said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It probably was.  They were seen in the chat room planning to TOS it.


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But their forum got TOS'd too.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 4, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how that makes any difference.


----------



## punchabunch (Mar 4, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many of the banned users were in the end pretty scummy. I do wonder who TOS'd both forums, but in the end I guess it doesnt matter. The only user I miss from the whole ordeal is Mew, of who I dedicate this next song to

[youtube]55cbGTlgHqI[/youtube]


----------



## Snorlaxative (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not going to lie. I am absolutely dying to know everything about this drama, but I don't want to stir shit up. Is there a list of who got banned? Because I am wondering if some people are still here under a different user name. For example; where is Smoke Daddy?


----------



## Freecell (Mar 4, 2013)

He disappeared once Forumer went down. We haven't been able to get in contact, but if he comes back, he's welcome to reclaim his position.
Most of the drama probably isn't archived, and I think that's for the best. List of banned users should be achievable, but I've already forgotten some of them so someone else will have to cover that.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 4, 2013)

Snorlaxative said:
			
		

> I am not going to lie. I am absolutely dying to know everything about this drama, but I don't want to stir shit up.



It was like ten pages of he said/she said with third parties chiming in to stir the pot; it wasn't all that interesting. 
I'm really happy with the way the forum is now. It's nice to have everyone be able to post without someone instantly jumping down your throat.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 4, 2013)

Freecell said:
			
		

> He disappeared once Forumer went down. We haven't been able to get in contact, but if he comes back, he's welcome to reclaim his position.



I think I spoke to him recently. He's just been busy, I believe.


----------



## Freecell (Mar 4, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Freecell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, really? First I'm hearing of anyone being able to make contact. Good to know.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Mar 8, 2013)

Dear KawaiiChrisChan,
Thank you for making this. I never knew that loveshies invaded the forum due to mainly staying in the Chris forum. This is a fascinating read.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 20, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 20, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assuming autistic manchildren/bronies/loveshys could ever muster enough combined strength and skill to kill me.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 20, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Assuming autistic manchildren/bronies/loveshys could ever muster enough combined strength and skill to kill me.



his shittied pants were on this soil rip in piece hero

Or however it goes.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 21, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> his shittied pants were on this soil rip in piece hero
> 
> Or however it goes.



"go to hell with your sex friend owen wilson you scum"


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 22, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Assuming autistic manchildren/bronies/loveshys could ever muster enough combined strength and skill to kill me.



Actually you were devoured by the unknown entity in the gay bar forum (who we later discovered to be known as "Pamperchu" among the manchildren). Luckily said entity has been restrained and contained in the lolcow subforum along with other such entities for further study


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 22, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> brooklynbailiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're getting your names mixed up. Brooklyn"no onions on mine"bailiff can't die.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 22, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Judge Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt say die

What was done to brooklyn by that foul, feculant abomination during the fall of the forums was so much worse than death...

I can still hear brooklyn's screams as... _it_ forced himto gargle an entire gallon of his "microwave special"


----------



## Null (Mar 26, 2013)

Punchabunch has been banned. The official reason given is because of his harassment of users over the Private Message system, something he's apparently been doing since previous incarnations of the forum. I'm posting this because he did have 144 posts, so people will be seeing a lot of pink around and undoubtedly someone will be asking about it.

That being said, it's sad to see veterans go. Punch has been around before I have. However, it was unanimously decided that he was making a nuisance of himself and repeated efforts to keep him around have failed. The admins and moderators all are very keen to see an absolute absence of drama on this forum, so it was necessary to keep the peace.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 27, 2013)

So I wasn't the only one who got weird PM's from him? They didn't bother me too much, I just played along and sent weird shit back.

Well, goodbye punchabunch.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder what are the PMs he sent since I didn't receive any from punchabunch.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> So I wasn't the only one who got weird PM's from him? They didn't bother me too much, I just played along and sent weird shit back.
> 
> Well, goodbye punchabunch.





			
				punchabunch said:
			
		

> Do it faggot.
> 
> And I mean faggot in the gay way and not just the offensive way. Faggot! Fagfagfagfag
> 
> I like saying fag for some reason sometimes when I type i just type what I think a


Nope, you weren't. I just thought he wa s joking.l..or off his meds, either one.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine was just stuff about dicks and butts, and him saying he's gay. It was mainly because of my old avatar and sig. The old WWF tag team Strike Force and their theme song "Girls in Cars". So he PMed me and asked if I liked dicks in butts etc.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Mine was just stuff about dicks and butts, and him saying he's gay. It was mainly because of my old avatar and sig. The old WWF tag team Strike Force and their theme song "Girls in Cars". So he PMed me and asked if I liked dicks in butts etc.


Man, punchabunch was weird.


----------



## Rio (Mar 27, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being that I spend a lot of time in a chat-room that had a bunch of the forum members in it, (not the on-forums one. An older one that's not strictly related to the forums) I can safely tell you that you don't even know the half of it... He was banned from that chat-room a pretty long time ago actually. All I can say is that I'm not very surprised that he eventually got hit with the banhammer on the forums as well.

But that's enough gossip from me.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 27, 2013)

punchabunch said:
			
		

> Do it faggot.
> 
> And I mean faggot in the gay way and not just the offensive way. Faggot! Fagfagfagfag
> 
> I like saying fag for some reason sometimes when I type i just type what I think a



........*WHAT?!*


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> punchabunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he wrote that. He sent that after I said I was joining the loveshy forums.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 27, 2013)

He asked me whether "Dark Mirror Hole" was a reference to buttholes. When I explained what it was, he said "I would read that hot book". We're talking about books now??? Didn't he also get banned from chat before?


----------



## Holdek (Mar 27, 2013)

I heard rumors that he sent photos of his duck to people in the Chatzy room, but personally my interactions with him on the forum and by PM were always fine.  

Oh well, rest easy, Punchabunch.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Mar 27, 2013)

Back on the other forum where I was Darkbind's Two Balls he sent me a pm asking if he could touch my balls. He later sent a follow up commenting that they were fuzzy.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mauvman Shuffleboard said:
			
		

> Darkbind's Two Balls


----------



## spaps (Mar 27, 2013)

Punchabunch always seemed like a dick to me. I'm happy I never got any PMs from him.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 19, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> After finally breaking our security codes, Chris led an entire legion of Manchild type Bronies and Loveshy insurgents to our door, using the chaos caused by interboard dramaz to disguise his presence. When he finally struck, he wiped out the admins within seconds. We lost contact with the mods in the hours after that, and by then it was too late to run or call for backup. Soon we were almost entirely overrun and most of the survivors were forced to barricade ourselves within the "What If" section to avoid death by greasy buggery at the hoof covered MANOS of our attackers, and the rest having fled into the void of the internet to found a new board. We received no more word of them after that and can only conclude they were devoured as they fled.
> 
> Within hours we were forced to resort to cannibalism to survive, and by the end of the first day the last hundred board members had been wittled down to 3 in an orgy of carnage and barbequed spergs. Bungholio was the last to be devoured after he volunteered himself to escape the nightmares of what he had been forced to do to escape the monsters sniffing just outside our subforum. In the end, only myself, a sock of Jcrowley Pardew, Catparty, Null, Saney, Holdek and Saito remained alive while the howls of hateful manchildren searching for our refuge filled our ears and drove us ever more insane with every passing hour.
> 
> Somehow we recieved word that Compy had survived the Mod purge and had repaired the time machine to send us back to the original board setting, and we were able to slip away after rubbing ourselves with Chris's feces encrusted underwear to blend in, and using Jcrowley as bait, but then we were discovered by Fschmit, and I was seperated from the rest of the survivors as they fled into the time machine. After weeks of soul crushing, spine crumbling, sphincter shattering sodomy from Chris and his soldiers, I finally was able to crawl away into the time machine as they lay slumbering contentfully, and finally escaped back to the board as it once was.


But that implies that Chris would have to talk to JERKS, or that people like him


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow talk about change

I only just today decided to check out what's been going on here, considering I haven't made a post here since the aftermath of old Chrissy's trial (nearly a whole YEAR), I had been checking Sonichu.com infrequently during the time after, but after reading what has happened here in recent times I'm glad I haven't been around, there is just some e-drama you don't want to be involved with  :? 

Anyways, Judging by My completely original username some of the veterans of Forumer may remember Me as TastyWoodenBadge.

Oh about My avatar I have become a Thrones fan in the time I've been away.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 24, 2013)

I remember you.

Welcome back.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jun 24, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> I remember you.
> 
> Welcome back.



Good to see you again, bailiff


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 24, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> brooklynbailiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hodor, Hodor.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 24, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> I had been checking Sonichu.com infrequently during the time after, but after reading what has happened here in recent times I'm glad I haven't been around, there is just some e-drama you don't want to be involved with  :?


Lucky is what you are. That war, ain't seen nothin' like it since 'Nam. 

It was a day like any other... we were all shit posting in General and hitting our F5 keys when a new thread appeared. Immediately the war began. Chit rushed in to defend his honour, but Mew teleported to the frontlines and cast Hidden Power. It was super effective, and Chit nearly fainted. But Trombonista came up from behind and used softboiled on him, giving an HP boost of 37 points. Chit began spamming Blueberry with Crusader Strike when the mods stepped in and threw the banhammer. But the war wasn't over, it had only just begun. Champ laid down a sentry gun to hold the territory while the mods Heavy + Medic'd their way through the thread, gibbing A-Logs and ban evaders alike. Then Osfos undisguised and sapped Champ's sentry and Mew used Confusion. Suddenly, the entire forum began hurting itself in its confusion.

It went on and on, but when the battle finally came to an end, we lost a lot of good men. Those of us that survived have been changed by our scars. Brook almost lost a leg taking a bullet for Compy, and Anathame is MIA, though some say he's still around, crazily pacing the earth like a hollow shell of his former self. As for me, well, I've learnt that socialising online is a bust and that in-person communications are the tops.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 24, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> TastyWB 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^



			
				Fibonacci said:
			
		

> Brook almost lost a leg taking a bullet for Compy


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jun 24, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> As for me, well, I've learnt that socialising online is a bust and that in-person communications are the tops.



Me too, that's why I rarely check My Facebook anymore, I'm glad to see that a lot of you guys survived and the forum is back to it's close-knit ways.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Jun 24, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> TastyWB 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then came the epic civil war of dem spergs on the morality of Chris Chan's suffering. It began with a whimper as some 'tistic ween kid demanded valiant Marvin and brave Alec to release Lord Unclean Chris' sorrows recorded on tape. Then came upon two sides of the debate. One pined for its odious release as the others have courageously decided to form a moral blockade of its freedom. Aristocrat, the Furry Ween King, has led his side of ween spergs for the tape. He believed he would win with the power of his douchebaggery... Or so he believed as the Gods of the Forum including, Brooklynbailiff and others would cut down his internet! 

And so the battle has won and the losers exiled into the dark crevices of lolcowdom as we uncover their horrendous past. Yet, so much has been lost. Especially an epic ween kid that had pathetically cried out for the tape with his last gasp of life. He shall not be missed. 


Yeah... I think I'm trying too hard.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 24, 2013)




----------

